# Live stream of a public aquarium



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Got this off our local dfwfishbox.com

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/shark-cam

Maximize the screen for the best impression. Also if you select Multiview it gives you a choice of 2 camera angles.

Enjoy!

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is pretty cool!! Feels like you're right in there with them!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! PRETTY!.
remor shark, tiggers, and i can't tell what sell they need to turn on the 10k and turn of the morning /night antic lighting.


----------

